# Best campsites or cl's for bird watching



## Friant

Could anyone recommend a good campsite or similar to use as a base and strike out in search of birds either on foot or bike please (me not the birds)?
I have a few days holiday and would love to park the van up and have a the possibility of a few walks or destinations quite close.


----------



## Jented

Hi.
Used to deliver to a place at the side of Slimbridge? water park.It was near a canal,out in the wilds,but had towpath access and seemed to be very peacefull,so if you are not into waterfowl,there will be plenty of birdlife in the hedgerows,PLUS! there is a pub! If this is of any use,i will get a map book out and try to pin point it for you,the unit was part of a large food manufacturing firm,but so tucked away,you would never know it was there.
Jented.


----------



## Jodi1

Is Suffolk too far for you? Look for a CL near Dunwich as the birdwatching on the heath and anywhere at RSPB Minsmere is wonderful. Cycling in that area is great too.

Any other posts on this subject will be gladly received by me too as we are keen birders


----------



## timotei

Kingsbury Waterpark CCC site. We prefer CL / CS's, but this is a very pleasant larger site, with excellent facilities, although this obviously means higher costs.

However, we stay here 2 or 3 times a year because we find it so relaxing. Lots of lakes on the doorstep, filled with all sorts of wildlife, and, of course, lots of water fowl. Several of the lakes have purpose built hides. You can walk or cycle for miles around the lakes, there is a miniature railway through the woods 15mins walk from the site, a "childrens farm" (where the children can pet the animals, not where they rear children!) on the doorstep, and a decent pub on the canalside a gentle 20mins walk from the site.

When we were there 3 weeks ago, there was a swan nesting 3 metres from the path, right by the water, on one of the nearest lakes, and I spent quite some time watching a heron sorting out his breakfast on another while I walked the dogs (on lead) in the early morning.

No bird expert myself, but sure there is plenty to see for the real enthusiast. Only drawbacks would be the cost (typical CCC charges) and its proximity to the M42 (you actually pass under the motorway to reach many of the lakes). However, we never notice the traffic noise, and can bear the cost occasionally as it is such a relaxing place. Each evening we and the dogs were joined by ducks, rabbits and other friends for our BBQ.....the dogs thought they would be best medium rare, but we just loved sitting out and watching them inquisitively going about their business.

all the best,

Timotei


----------



## JeanLuc

I guess the starting point is to decide what types of birds you want to watch. That will indicate the kind of habitat that you need to be near. For example, if you want to see Golden Eagles, you will have to go to the Highlands, or even rarer, White-tailed Eagles which are found on Mull and Rum. East Anglia is a great area comprising coast (great for geese, ducks and waders, but no significant cliffs) heathland and forest (Thetford). It is very rich in a wide diversity of birds.
Have a look at this page of the RSPB's website and decide on a habitat:
http://www.rspb.org.uk/reserves/habitat/
then you can either go to one of their reserves, or select a general area of the country that has that habitat type. E.g. sea-shore, cliffs, heathland, mountains etc.

Then use the C&CC site finder to locate a CS (I presume the CC has a similar facility, but we are not members).
http://www.campingandcaravanningclub.co.uk/siteseeker/aspx/search.aspx

Philip

p.s. This is not the best time of year to see geese, ducks and some waders - better in late autumn as migrants return.


----------



## autostratus

I too would start with what type of birds you want to watch or perhaps what part of the Country you want to visit.

As an aid I would buy something like Where to watch birds in Britain. See:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Where-Watch-Birds-Britain-Ireland/dp/1845374592

You can narrow it down by googling for:

Where to Watch Birds in Wales 
or:Where to Watch Birds in Devon and Cornwall: 
or: Where to Watch Birds in Somerset, Gloucestershire etc
or: Where to Watch Birds in North West England 
etc. etc..........

After finding an area for birds then look for a nearby campsite/cl


----------



## TR5

How about Studland beach, towards the chain ferry end!

Make sure you pick a warm day or there may not be too many about though!


----------



## Grizzly

Jented said:


> Hi.
> Used to deliver to a place at the side of Slimbridge?
> Jented.


Tudor Caravan Park:

http://www.tudorcaravanpark.com/index.php

We were at Slimbridge in March and they are doing extensive work creating new landscaping and ponds. It's a bit of a mess and quite noisy and they have moved many resident birds away.

G


----------



## Alfa_Scud

Not sure where you're based Friant, but if you're up north'ish a nice place to have a look is Leighton Moss RSPB nature reserve near Silverdale. 

There's Grisedale Farm CL within walkable distance, in fact, the farm track leads right down through the Moss & into the hides. it's an AONB round there too, so nice walks & great scenery generally, together with a few good pubs.

And there's several other CL's within a decent distance too.


----------



## Jodi1

I have looked at the Grisedale website and liked the look of it, but there is nothing like a good recommendation. It will be put on the list of places to visit one day. Thanks Chris. Sorry for hi jacking your thread Friant


----------



## clodhopper2006

Here's one that might not spring readily to mind, Stocton White Water CC Site. Its right next door to Portrack Marshes were I have had a good selection of wildfowl, waders, passerines, short eared owl and marsh harrier. Once exceptionally it yeilded a white winged black tern - a stunning bird. Also on the odd occasion little egret and avocet.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

There is a nice stopover , overlooking the beach at St Tropez 
The best time of year is july and august when most of the plumage is removed :lol: :lol: 
Dave p


----------



## locovan

http://www.eastsussex.gov.uk/environment/conservation/ryebay/what/naturereserve.htm

Places to camp
http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/sites/townlisting.asp?town=Rye


----------



## Friant

thanks to all so far, excellent suggestions as already mentioned there's nothing like a first hand recomendation.

If anyone has any more please keep posting, already planning a second week away.

I'll post the results.Thanks again


----------



## goldi

Morning all,


May I suggest stiffkey on the north norfolk coast. The campsite is directly adjacent to the salt marshes.


norm


----------



## Spacerunner

Try Longbeech in the New Forest. Its very natural and you can put out a bird feeder to bring the birds to you.
We were there a few weeks ago and spotted several species each of finches, woodpeckers, tits and thrush. Also the ranger's peacocks may come and visit you.
As a bonus several small herds of wild deer wander freely through the camping area and can be observed close up.


----------



## Groper

CC site on Exeter racecourse.You can walk into Haldon forest to the raptor viewpoint.Last time I was there I saw Common Buzzard,Honey Buzzard,Peregrine,Hobby and Sparrowhawk.At dusk there were several "churring" Nightjars.The race course itself is quiet good for LBJ's.


----------



## 96299

trouble is with the LBJ's is, they are just too damn quick when out and about trying to do a bit of spotting and identifying. :evil:  The warblers are a nightmare for this.  

steve


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

I am currently watching a pair of tits in my garden.
They bob up and down so quick when trying to get into the nest box.
I have tried timing them so that i can try to photograph them comming out.

No luck so far

dave p


----------



## clodhopper2006

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> I am currently watching a pair of tits in my garden.
> They bob up and down so quick
> dave p


You'll go blind you will


----------



## mandyandandy

Rutland Water is excellent place, especially if you have bikes too. 

If you are a member of CCC then check out their rally and holiday sites as there is nearly always a group there with just a short walk down to hides and lake side. 

Mandy


----------

